# A Couple of Uinta Bulls



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I took the family for a quick trip up to the Uintas over the weekend. We stumbled across these fellas.










There were actually 3 of them, but the picture only shows 2. I wish I could have gotten a better pic, but the trees were thick and they spoked off shortly after me taking the picture.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. :shock:


----------

